

PayPal was not vulnerable to Heartbleed - fastest963
https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/PayPal-Forward/OpenSSL-Heartbleed-Bug-PayPal-Account-Holders-are-Secure/ba-p/797568

======
cynix
_When you login to PayPal using your user name and password these details were
not exposed to the OpenSSL vulnerability._

So they aren't actually denying that PayPal was using a vulnerable version of
OpenSSL. All they're claiming is that passwords were not exposed. Doesn't
inspire a lot of confidence...

------
rurounijones
A "why" would be good to add confidence.

